# Velvet d'Amour sending some l'Amour



## Velvet (May 21, 2012)

Hey!
If I recall correctly this is where I'm meant to post pics. Its been forever but I havent forgotten my Dimensions pals. How is everyone?!
XO
Velvet
www.volup2.com
www.velvetography.com 

View attachment 11268_356078360014_353739560014_10069807_6321462_n.jpg


View attachment moi.jpg


View attachment 419986_10150549353678479_54616298478_8993168_488062966_n.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (May 21, 2012)

Always great to see her again. Tres bien


----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2012)

Thanks! Merci bcp KHayes666


----------



## MasterMike (May 21, 2012)

_Magnifique!_:smitten: Good to hear back from you again, Velvet; you remain as alluring, sensuous, and curvaceous as ever(and you seem to be eating well in Gay Paris)! :eat1::eat2: You are a true Renaissance Woman, best of luck with the photography and Volup2 magazine!


----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2012)

Thanks MasterMike! Very sweet of you to say. I so appreciate it!

;1878142]_Magnifique!_:smitten: Good to hear back from you again, Velvet; you remain as alluring, sensuous, and curvaceous as ever(and you seem to be eating well in Gay Paris)! :eat1::eat2: You are a true Renaissance Woman, best of luck with the photography and Volup2 magazine![/QUOTE]


----------



## Totmacher (May 21, 2012)

_Merci Beaucoup, mon cher ami! Vous air tres belle._ :happy:



ps: Sorry if my french sucks.


----------



## tonynyc (May 21, 2012)

Welcome back Velvet - hope all is well....


----------



## KHayes666 (May 21, 2012)

Totmacher said:


> _Merci Beaucoup, mon cher ami! Vous air tres belle._ :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ps: Sorry if my french sucks.



You need Frenchy Martin to give you some lessons.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 21, 2012)

Hey, Velvet's back!

Yes, I've missed you, Gorgeous, and I'm happy that Paris has been treating you so well.

All the best, hunnie

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Velvet (May 23, 2012)

Hey Totmacher, Actually its pas malle de toute, bravo and merci! XOV




;1878197]_Merci Beaucoup, mon cher ami! Vous air tres belle._ :happy:



ps: Sorry if my french sucks. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Tony! Alls going great and I hope for you too! XOV




tonynyc said:


> Welcome back Velvet - hope all is well....


----------



## Velvet (May 23, 2012)

Dennis! Hows life Upstate?! I finally bought a lil cottage from 1920 on Lake Ontario (but got ripped off by this hideous contracter to the tune of $13,000!!!) so I hope I can get back there this ummer, you'll have to swing by! Whatever happened to Skye anyway?




Still a Skye fan said:


> Hey, Velvet's back!
> 
> Yes, I've missed you, Gorgeous, and I'm happy that Paris has been treating you so well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 24, 2012)

Hi Velvet,

Lake Ontario is a lovely spot and I hope things worked out with your cottage. Things are great with me here in Upstate NY and, from what I gather, Skye chose to retire from modeling. Yes, I miss chatting with her but I wish her well in whatever she's doing today.

If you are able to visit over the summer, I'd be honored to meet you.

All the best

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (May 24, 2012)

i'm melting away :smitten:

tu as vraiment t l'air trop bon! :smitten:


----------



## bbwbud (May 24, 2012)

Velvet said:


> Hey!
> If I recall correctly this is where I'm meant to post pics. Its been forever but I havent forgotten my Dimensions pals. How is everyone?!
> XO
> Velvet
> ...




Oo la la!!!


----------



## BigFA (May 25, 2012)

My God, its nice to see you again. You are so beautiful, you take my breath away. :wubu:


----------



## 985WEST (May 25, 2012)

one of the world's true beauties.


----------



## zbot19 (May 26, 2012)

There is a stranger i haven't seen around these parts in a long time. I don't even know if Divine, Stunning, Exceptional Beauty even comes close to describing how absolutely Gorgeous and Sexy you look in these pics Velvet!! But i shall try with those descriptions to best capture in words which a camera has caught and allowed to be shared upon the screen here! Thank you for sharing! You look Absolutely Magnificient!!! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs Derek


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2012)

Thanks so much!
I really liked Skye she was such a nice person. I hope life is tretaing her great and you too!
Ill let you know if I end up hitting the lake. Best, Velvet






Still a Skye fan said:


> Hi Velvet,
> 
> Lake Ontario is a lovely spot and I hope things worked out with your cottage. Things are great with me here in Upstate NY and, from what I gather, Skye chose to retire from modeling. Yes, I miss chatting with her but I wish her well in whatever she's doing today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2012)

lol Thank you Danniel, merci bcp!!!




.Vincent;1878856]i'm melting away :smitten:

tu as vraiment t l'air trop bon! :smitten:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2012)

Thank you ! :happy:




bbwbud said:


> Oo la la!!!


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2012)

You just made my day! Thank you!!!




BigFA said:


> My God, its nice to see you again. You are so beautiful, you take my breath away. :wubu:


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2012)

Aw thanks so much! So kind of you :kiss2:






985WEST said:


> one of the world's true beauties.


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2012)

Derek you are such a sweetiepie, thank you!!! You really put a big fat smile on my face  XO Velvet





zbot19 said:


> There is a stranger i haven't seen around these parts in a long time. I don't even know if Divine, Stunning, Exceptional Beauty even comes close to describing how absolutely Gorgeous and Sexy you look in these pics Velvet!! But i shall try with those descriptions to best capture in words which a camera has caught and allowed to be shared upon the screen here! Thank you for sharing! You look Absolutely Magnificient!!! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs Derek


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 28, 2012)

You are drop-dead gorgeous Miss Velvet! :smitten: I love the work you do!


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Jul 30, 2012)

You have no idea how much I adore your photos.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks so much, thats very kind of you! 




Weirdo890 said:


> You are drop-dead gorgeous Miss Velvet! :smitten: I love the work you do!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 29, 2012)

So fucking gorgeous! Much love to you, hun! :wubu::wubu:


----------

